

Ask HN: I've reworked by app's home page. Have I made it too simple? - Rabidgremlin
http://www.split-the-bill.com/

======
david_shaw
Yes and no.

The _design_ is simple, elegant and, dare I say it, even beautiful.

The problem is that you've made it so simple that I am not sure what exactly
is going on. The URL is split-the-bill, so I assume that the tool is a simple
(looks geared toward mobile devices--makes sense) tool to split bills at
dinner.

Creating a bill, awesome, easy, I'm with you!

Total amount, got it, entered.

Description? Uh, okay, I guess that's helpful, let's say "dinner party at
Leo's."

And then you lose me. A message? E-mail address? I just want to hit "go" and
see "each person should be paying $x with a 20% tip for a total of $y"

Why do you need my email address for that?

I assume you have some sort of other reason for it, but without the text to
clarify, it leaves me sort of in the dark.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Cool feedback.

Did the you see the pop-up tooltips for each of the input fields?

Are they too bland or is the text just not helpful enough?

------
charliepark
Yeah, I'm not totally sure whether it's "split a bill at dinner", "split a
utilities bill among roommates", something involving invoicing, or something
else entirely.

An example would help on that first page, and on the follow-up page. That's as
far as I got.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
I used to have the following text on the site, maybe I should add it back?

 _Have you ever paid for dinner and then had a hard time figuring out who has
paid you back?_

 _Perhaps you are continuously chasing up your flat mates for their share of
power bill?_

 _Maybe you are trying to figure out who has and who hasn't paid for your team
building event or if everyone has chipped in for Joe's stag party?_

 _Well split-the-bill is for you..._

 _1.You just jump onto the site and create a "bill"._

 _2\. Each bill gets a unique link which you send to the guilty parties with a
reminder to pay._

 _3\. They pay up and then click on the link to record how much they have
paid. Everyone gets to see who has paid and more importantly you get your
money :)_

~~~
Rabidgremlin
I have added "tell me more" and "show an example" links to the page....

Feedback?

